# what are your feelings on marijuana?



## spectacular (Oct 2, 2014)

marijuana. feelings on marijuana si vous plais


----------



## Corinne (Oct 2, 2014)

i dont smoke it bcuz it lowers motivation, flattens your wallet and tempts you to do harder drugs. although ive got to say there is a lot of temptation to smoke it on the road. i feel the urge sometimes...


----------



## Tude (Oct 2, 2014)

LOL Never cared for it because it didn't care for me --- I barfed more times on it ... that was enough to say "no thanks". hehe


----------



## spectacular (Oct 2, 2014)

it's fun sometimes. find myself craving it from time to time... seems easy to develop a psychological addiction for me


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Oct 2, 2014)

I wrote about this in the straightedge thread so I'll just paste my response in:

Nowadays, I smoke weed about once a week. I used to smoke every day but cut back because it was causing a lot of problems in my life. I would get gnarly bronchitis and even though I cut back I still feel like my short-term memory has deteriorated permanently. It also took up a lot of my time and money and made me way less motivated to do the shit I needed to do. After getting stoned daily kept me from graduating high school a semester early, I knew I needed to cut back. While it's definitely better than a lot of other recreational drugs and has a lot of medical benefits, I don't think that weed is as harmless as a lot of people like to claim it is. Maybe smoking daily helps other people but I felt that it wasn't worth all the consequences it had on my life.


----------



## codycodnyk (Oct 2, 2014)

I smoke weed like cigarettes, except for the fact that I can and occasionally do stop whenever i want with weed. I crave it for a few days and then im good. It really helped me with my anxiety, even when im not high. My lungs hurt from it and my short term memory sucks. But i think its a lot healthier/less likely to wind you up in jail/more enjoyable than drinking


----------



## Dmac (Oct 2, 2014)

i LOVE weed! i smoke daily, but not huge amounts 2-4 bowls from a small pipe. even if i have lots, i won't smoke much, unless i am with some friends then i will usually smoke them out. hard liquor is what i got problems with.


----------



## Ristoncor (Oct 3, 2014)

I like weed, more than getting drunk by far. Because my life-guarding job by was a summer one and I haven't found a job for the school year yet, I don't have a steady source of money. I get $20 here and there for mowing lawns and washing a couple cars, but I don't have a lot of money to spend; so usually I'll buy a gram or an eigth once a week, smoke a couple of bowls every day until it's gone, and then not smoke for the rest of week until I get some more money.

Usually if I smoke every day though, I get really tired after three or four days, so I'll stop to sober up for a week or so. I get kind of agitated for the first 12 hours off but then I'm back to normal. I seem to be more creative a day or two after smoking than a week, but it's the same with my memory, it's eh for the first couple days off, and then it's okay for the next week, and it'll kind of come back to really normal after a couple weeks or so. 

Being drunk is one thing, being high is another. Being drunk almost feels like an enhancement, a boost to yourself, but being high feels like an enhancement of the world. It's important to experience the world in different ways, and why not?


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Oct 3, 2014)

Ristoncor said:


> Being drunk is one thing, being high is another. Being drunk almost feels like an enhancement, a boost to yourself, but being high feels like an enhancement of the world. It's important to experience the world in different ways, and why not?


That's a great way to put it.


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 21, 2014)

If I didn't smoke weed there is a good chance I'd be in jail for assault or murder or something like that.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 21, 2014)

changed your thread title to be more descriptive.


----------



## Odin (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a special place for Mary Jane in my heart. ::joyful:: I just don't visit her as often as I would like.


----------



## briancray (Oct 22, 2014)

Just like anything I go through phases. When I was living in Colorado for the winter it was legal so I probably smoked a few times a week and ate edibles a few times a month to help me sleep. I will say it's the only thing that helps me with insomnia, but if I smoke too much then I eat too much so I try to do it in moderation. It did help me through the first two weeks of a bicycle tour with severe knee pain. I think it's more than just a recreational drug imo. I've used it for insomnia, pain, and to help stabilize my mood sometimes. Like any habit, it can become expensive, but I have no problem with it.


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Oct 22, 2014)

When I was a lot younger I smoked weed pretty much constantly and for years until one time I got a rather severe panic attack. I shrugged it off and kept smoking until it happened again, and again, and I finally correlated it to and accepted that weed was the cause so I stopped. After I stopped I realized that it did have a negative effect on my motivation and did make me less able to think clearly. I still do smoke once in a blue moon but it's on the order of a couple times a year, if that, and every time I do smoke now I do have a panic attack of variable severity and I'm reminded why I shouldn't get high. 

However I am also aware that for some people it does have a very positive effect on mood and mental health, pain management, and a variety of other things so I can't hate on it and those that use it, but I do realize that it's just not for me.


----------



## amandanotsuitcase (Oct 22, 2014)

I fucking wish weed did for me what it does for a lot of other people, but it doesn't  I will ALWAYS get seriously paraniod and have panic attacks if I smoke a sativa strain, 50% chance of the same thing happening with an indica strain. But that's just me. I know lots of people who have used weed the way conventional people use anti-psychotic or anti-depressant drugs and from what I have seen, the weed (even used plentifully and long-term) has much fewer and less scary side effects than Zoloft, or what-the-fuck-ever.


----------



## Dameon (Oct 22, 2014)

Corinne said:


> i dont smoke it bcuz it lowers motivation, flattens your wallet and tempts you to do harder drugs. although ive got to say there is a lot of temptation to smoke it on the road. i feel the urge sometimes...


I have never ever felt tempted to do harder drugs because I was stoned. In fact, almost every time I've tried a harder drug, it's been because I was drunk. The "gateway drug" myth is unsupported by evidence and was pretty much just used by the DARE program to scare kids.

As far as lowered motivation, I find that a good sativa gets me nice and motivated. I love nothing more than getting stoned and programming, and do some of my best work stoned.


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 22, 2014)

Green never tempts me to do harder drugs either...

and i get all of my creative work (writing, drawing, playing music) done while stoned...


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 23, 2014)

i had a bad reaction over 20 years ago so i haven't touched it since. i haven't really had any drugs, occasional drink is all. i would be interested in some shrooms though. if i could figure out what to pick without getting ahold of anything poisonous then i'd definitely be down for that experience.


----------



## Odin (Oct 26, 2014)

amandanotsuitcase said:


> I fucking wish weed did for me what it does for a lot of other people, but it doesn't  I will ALWAYS get seriously paraniod and have panic attacks if I smoke a sativa strain, 50% chance of the same thing happening with an indica strain. But that's just me. I know lots of people who have used weed the way conventional people use anti-psychotic or anti-depressant drugs and from what I have seen, the weed (even used plentifully and long-term) has much fewer and less scary side effects than Zoloft, or what-the-fuck-ever.




Just a thought on the panic attacks thing... um I kinda know about it... I mean I have not smoked in ages now but more than a year ago I was smoking like daily..for months... and I think I may have had only 3 or 4 panic attacks... and only one that was the bad... your heart is beating and the world is zooming in and out and your in your room with the lights off and you just hope you fall asleep and get up in the morning... deal.
... heh... 
anyway my point... I think its harder to regulate with weed at least people are so much less likely to pace them selves... measure out exact or small amounts (also depending on strain and strength...swag or sticky hydro) and smoke and then wait to feel how the feel before smoking more. 
Strains and personal tolerances and genetics or whatever may apply... and also with so many mind altering substances I hear set and setting is of most importance. 

Anyway... suffice to say I am a huge supporter...and have even thought it might be a good idea to get involved with NORMAL... woody harlson is a member right hah.. 

So When I move to a legal state and try open up a bong lounge and garden cooperative... STP can drop by and chill.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Oct 27, 2014)

I can't smoke weed cuz I'm on probo but I'm kinda glad because I get paranoid but I think its partially due to delirium tremens because I've had a problem with alc. also lack of it being around and resorting more to alcohol.


----------



## MirrorLamp (Oct 27, 2014)

It smells like shit, and I don't like the high.

I prefer alcohol. It makes you feel really good and comes with a built in deterrent.

Plus, pot heads tend to be really annoying.


----------



## Johnny P (Oct 27, 2014)

Drunks tend to be really annoying..


----------



## Art101 (Oct 27, 2014)

I dont smoke da weed or drink anymore,just me. Im not going to judge either way as I know people who it has been a miracle cure (my mom during her bout with cancer...she has won so far)and I know people who are absolutely wasting their lives doing nothing but smoking and sitting around. For me it is something I did, shoulda bought a t-shirt but was toooo stoned to remember lol. So that is all im going to say. You yourself know if it is an issue or not.


----------



## MirrorLamp (Oct 27, 2014)

Johnny P said:


> Drunks tend to be really annoying..


This is also true.


----------



## Odin (Oct 27, 2014)

Johnny P said:


> Drunks tend to be really annoying..





MirrorLamp said:


> This is also true.



"I know you are but what am I?!!!" :ldman::  ::drinkingbuddy::::wtf::


----------



## daveycrockett (Oct 27, 2014)

i used to smoke a ton of weed..i just dont anymore..got tired of drugs...when there are more important things in your life than getting high you do those instead..i did have an awesome time though..i may smoke a joint if provoked but not likely as i dont really hang around people that do shit..or have in a long time..while travelling though it was my mainstay and kinda kept me going...its a need for something not prevalent in your life as in you are not happy but want an instant gratification or high..most people are not 100 percent happy you cant be but if maintain neutrality and learn to deal with life you will be better off in the future to be able to deal and not look to an artificial to replace what you feel is missing or getting you down..i feel like an after school special..ive said too much ..here ya go..stpers....


----------



## Genericdruid (Oct 30, 2014)

I smoke a fair amount, and I have since age 14, I get what people are saying with getting paranoia and panic attacks, although I've never suffered from them personally. Weed just quiets all of my background noise. It lets me focus on the task, if its a haze, and a nice cheese lets me relax properly.


----------

